# Kitchen Cabinets with Bad Paint Job



## PLWhite1965 (Dec 8, 2016)

I want to re-do my kitchen cabinets. Problem is, my husband's X-wife painted them a hideous red color and did not prep the cabinets properly so it is coming off.:vs_no_no_no: I am assuming it is a bad idea to paint over them since that layer is already coming off. They are typical contractor grade white cabinets underneath. What would be the best way to get the red paint off and or prep over the red paint so it does not come off?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Best guess is she put latex paint over an oil based finish without the proper primer. First step in my mind is to strip the cabinets back to bare wood, as that sounds easier than sanding and scraping.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Refaceing the cabinets might be easier.... yes,but more expensive... but you might want a new unpainted/natural look.

Stripping those sure sounds like alot of messy work....


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The easiest way, yet it offers no guarantees, is to sand them with an orbital sander feathering out any areas where loose paint has come off, wipe off or vacuum off the dust, wipe down with warm water to get any remaining dust off..........then prime with a quality bonding primer such as Zinsser's 123. Allow to dry. Then topcoat with your favorite semi-gloss paint. Maybe try this process on one door just to see if you can get the primer and paint to stick.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got some pictures?


----------



## PLWhite1965 (Dec 8, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Got some pictures?


I would love to, but since this is my first post, it does not let me post images or links. lain:


----------



## PLWhite1965 (Dec 8, 2016)

Here ya go...

And YES we are getting rid of the wallpaper too!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, they did a poor job painting them. Looks like a deep red over white which takes about 7 coats of paint to get it to cover. I say sand them, prime them, and repaint them. I think you can get a good bond with some 123 primer. Like I said, try it on a door or on a drawer to see if you can get anything to stick. Of course you could always prime with an oil primer like Zinsser's CoverStain which sticks to just about anything, but, the smell may drive you from your home.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Is it adhering anywhere? Can you take a finger nail and easily scratch it down to white paint in the middle of a door? Or does it just have a few problems around the knobs? If it is just around the knobs, no big deal.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Now, that's latex over oil ,without primer for sure. I bet it will all scrape off fairly easily. Then do as Gym says.


----------



## PLWhite1965 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank You


----------



## PLWhite1965 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you for your suggestions! I just found out an interesting Tid Bit I did not know. The cabinets are white Thermofoil, not white paint.


----------



## PLWhite1965 (Dec 8, 2016)

mathmonger said:


> Is it adhering anywhere? Can you take a finger nail and easily scratch it down to white paint in the middle of a door? Or does it just have a few problems around the knobs? If it is just around the knobs, no big deal.


I can peel it off anywhere...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

PLWhite1965 said:


> I can peel it off anywhere...
> 
> see post 10


----------



## PLWhite1965 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes, I saw that, was just replying to your question. The newcdevekopement is it is not oil based paint, it is thermofoil.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

PLWhite1965 said:


> Yes, I saw that, was just replying to your question. The newcdevekopement is it is not oil based paint, it is thermofoil.




Even harder to get a proper bond on thermofoil than an oil finish. Though that being the case, stripping should be somewhat easier. 

If I were you the first thing I would try to remove the failing paint would be to cover all the surfaces with duct tape, or some other high adhesion tape. Push it down firmly, and pull it off rapidly. My guess is that would remove a lot of it. The rest you might get off by scraping or scrubbing with lacquer thinner and an abrasive pad. Sanding might work too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Even harder to get a proper bond on thermofoil than an oil finish. Though that being the case, stripping should be somewhat easier.
> 
> If I were you the first thing I would try to remove the failing paint would be to cover all the surfaces with duct tape, or some other high adhesion tape. Push it down firmly, and pull it off rapidly. My guess is that would remove a lot of it. The rest you might get off by scraping or scrubbing with lacquer thinner and an abrasive pad. Sanding might work too.
> 
> ...


Would you take a job painting thermofoil cabinets? I wouldn't. That's a tough situation.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

PLWhite1965 said:


> Yes, I saw that, was just replying to your question. The newcdevekopement is it is not oil based paint, it is thermofoil.


 That will make it even easier to remove, as Jimay pointed out.


----------

